# **** Free Grazers ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Our grass is about an inch tall out in the hay fields since its start'in to warm up some--- so who finally shows up yesterday at about 7--- damn free graz'in elk.

I had to fire off 3 air bursts to get'em move'in out of the field, and back up into the rocks where they belong.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't see them like that anymore here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They could clean you out in a hurry.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Get em fattened up for the fall!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems to be around 180 of them so far this season--- if ya look in the top left square inch of the photo, ya can see another bunch I chased out about an hour earlier.

I've been chase'in these critters back into the hills for 30 years--- maybe I'll build a real tall fence around the fields and shut the gates when they get inside. Then--- like the nice fella I am--- I'll charge CDOW per head to get'em back.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that sounds like a plan !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You may need to built the fence to keep them out.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like to have a fence to keep them out but its not in the budget. Colorado is a fence out (stock) state--- I have a fence that keeps "stock" (horses, cows, pigs) out, but CDOW's money makers (elk) don't roll that way. CDOW has a real racket go'in--- they have guys like me feed'in their animals for free--- and they reap the profits.

I priced fence'in two years ago. If "I" install a fence at 1.00 per ft. it will cost me $3960 dollars--- lets not forget the other side of the field--- that brings it up to $7920. I talked with a couple of outfits that install fence for a living---whoa--- they want 4 dollars per ft--- that's $15,840 for one side.

The "averaged" cost to me--- elk damage. Giving the CDOW the benefit--- I lose $1800 per year to those hay burners. So--- in the last 30 years those wild wapitis have cost me somewhere around $54,000-------> Ha--- tell me why I don't get along with the CDOW and their bunny boys.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mismanagement of our wildlife here is beyond belief. The price here for cow - calf pair to graze on crown land in our province is the lowest in the world therefore the crown land is overtaken with cattle right up to the tree line in the mountains and graze till the end of Oct. -- so with nothing much left for the wildlife to eat they head down to the valley bottoms where the ranchers cry about all the wildlife eating their crops - so with really liberal hunting seasons the game is pretty much eliminated. They have done a great job for the last thirty years.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'd like to have a fence to keep them out but its not in the budget. Colorado is a fence out (stock) state--- I have a fence that keeps "stock" (horses, cows, pigs) out, but CDOW's money makers (elk) don't roll that way. CDOW has a real racket go'in--- they have guys like me feed'in their animals for free--- and they reap the profits.
> 
> I priced fence'in two years ago. If "I" install a fence at 1.00 per ft. it will cost me $3960 dollars--- lets not forget the other side of the field--- that brings it up to $7920. I talked with a couple of outfits that install fence for a living---whoa--- they want 4 dollars per ft--- that's $15,840 for one side.
> 
> ...


Can you get permits for the damage they inflict ? And how much hassell (pun intended) is it to get them ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm in a draw area so to do anything with CDOW is a pain in the butt.

If I give them my life history and the location of where I take a dump, I can get a few damage permits. Those permits are really just late private land only tags that are good for Sept. 1st to Jan. 31st--- heck--- I can buy those over-the-counter.

After the pilgrims get done run'in all over the mountains through the summer--- the elk usually don't come out of the timber and down into the fields till after dark, and DOW doesn't want to give me a night hunt permit.

awprint:


----------

